# pharmacom labs



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyone heard of them? They are supposed to be big in america. If you have tried any of their tablets or injectables, was you happy with results?


----------



## Andrey (Jul 15, 2010)

They have really good gear, i ordered last month some sust and oral winny from their Official Distributors Store. I dont know where they are exactly located, somewhere in EU i think, but they have very good packaging and fast shipping! Anyone tried Decos 300 or Decos-P 100 (deca NPP) from pharmacom?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Andrey said:


> They have really good gear, i ordered last month some sust and oral winny from their official source: www.pharmacomstore.com
> 
> I dont know where they are located, but they have very good packaging and fast shipping! Anyone tried Decos 300 or Decos-P 100 (deca NPP) from pharmacom?


You cant post a source mate so edit your post before admins get here lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> You cant post a source mate so edit your post before admins get here lol


  You have the link in the quote now lol


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Strange 1st post?

Joined up to tell us about a website!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> You cant post a source mate so edit your post before admins get here lol


you bad boy


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

anyone know if they are legit?


----------



## Andrey (Jul 15, 2010)

Eastern european UG (moldova or ukraine). In packing i see a big and positive differences, i live in Singapore, quite difficult to get your gear here.

I am in my third week of cycle, 500mg sus/wk + 40 mg win (ora) ED and everything is ok.

I saw on their source a HGH called Pharmatropin. Is that the same thing with the classic somatropine (jintropin)?


----------



## Zwicker (Sep 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You cant post a source mate so edit your post before admins get here lol


Hey there buddy have you ordered anything from them lately??


----------



## Zwicker (Sep 15, 2010)

hey man did u end up ordering any gear from pharmacom???


----------



## Zwicker (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey u order ne thing from pharmacom??


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

sound like a phone company


----------



## Zwicker (Sep 15, 2010)

A telephone company or a phoney company??


----------



## Andrey (Jul 15, 2010)

I ordered from them my second cycle. They have really good prices on pharmacomstore, but i'm not sure of their dosages, winstrol, deca 300 etc, some prices are to good to be true.

What i like about them, is their shipping, not like those stupid asian companies that send the gear hidden in toillet paper.

Zwicker, what did you order??


----------

